# A Few Exciting Things to Look forward to!



## Happypaphy7 (Dec 8, 2021)

I have a few parvi x multi hybrids in bud/spike/sheath.
The first one is Delrosi that I shared back in July. Still in progress after four months have passed.
Monsoon Flora breeding. 


My beautiful & struggling Pink Sky (Lady Isobel x delenatii) is in bud again. It last bloomed in 2017&2019. Two years interval. Not too bad for this type. Also from Monsoon Flora breeding. 
This one moves on fast based on its previous two bloomings. From this stage, it takes only one month to bloom. 



Fanaticum x rothschildianum (Krull's Lace) from Orchid Inn breeding. I got a couple of seedlings from Mike a few years ago. It has grown pretty big and is sending up its first spike! Can't wait to see the flowers on this hybrid. 

Another one from OI breeding, Gloria Naugle. I got a small compot from Mike in 2015/2016. These have grown well. I only kept one and this is the largest GN I’ve had. A big plant. I hope for big flowers to match the plant size 
There is a nearly black spike emerging inside this sheath. So, it’s definitely going to bloom soon.


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Dec 8, 2021)

Can't wait to see the blooms.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Dec 13, 2021)

Bob in Albany N.Y. said:


> Can't wait to see the blooms.


I'm especially curious about Krull's Lace as I've only ever seen two three examples of this hybird and two of those were basically the same.
White pouch with dark purplish brown petals and the other one was very dark all around. 
The anticipation is very high for my very first Gloria Naugle as well. 
Pink Sky is already showing two buds pushed well above the plant now.


----------



## GuRu (Dec 13, 2021)

Good luck with all of them ! So far I have seen only Delrosi and you can find few pictures of Pink Sky in the net.....but no photos of the other ones.


----------



## LO69 (Dec 13, 2021)

The wait Is at least as exciting as the blooming!
Good luck we all looking forward to seeing them!


----------



## NYEric (Dec 13, 2021)

Good luck.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Dec 14, 2021)

Thanks, all!! I’ll need a lot of it.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Feb 3, 2022)

A little update:
Pink Sky has already finished blooming just recently and I posted it separately in Paphiopedilum Photo section.
Gloria Naugle has three buds! I'm super excited about it.
Delrosi and Krull's Lace are still just growing the sheath very slowly.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Aug 1, 2022)

An update on Krull’s Lace (roth x Fanaticum), the third photo from the original post above. 
I was expecting it would be an empty sheath that would just sit there and eventually wither. 
But! It is sending up another dark pigmented “bract”. So there’s still hope. 
The second growth is well on its way.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 2, 2022)

Good luck. How are you dealing with the NYC heatwave?


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Aug 2, 2022)

NYEric said:


> Good luck. How are you dealing with the NYC heatwave?


Typical summer. hot and sticky. not a fan of this kind of weather. It will pass.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 3, 2022)

Not before it fries a few of my small Phrags!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Aug 3, 2022)

NYEric said:


> Not before it fries a few of my small Phrags!


AC! Duh!


----------



## Cearbhael (Aug 4, 2022)

NYEric said:


> Not before it fries a few of my small Phrags!


Sigh, I am with you there! I work so hard to give them max cooling air movement but they are so touchy about the heat


----------

